# Netgain code 1 -Throttle-



## F16bmathis (Jun 6, 2008)

I have a code 1 on my netgain (old style) 1000A controller. It started a month ago driving down the highway, the thing just stopped working. Coasted to the side and re-started, but it got worse to the point I couldn't go 20 feet before having to re-start. 

I was able to pull the power plug and clear the error, and I could manage about 200-250 amps before it would trip out, and then it wouldn't start at all.

I bought a new throttle (transmitter?) the part number is molded into the back of the unit, so I got the exact part. Installed it in the Throttle body, and I'm still getting the error.

I've already checked the cable going to the controller, so I'm guessing its going to be the controller.

Anybody go through this yet?

Good controllers, I've got over 31,000 miles on it doing mostly 65-70 mph on the highway.


----------

